# Virus.Win32.Virut + Trojan.Win32.Agent.bck



## xia0pr1nce (Sep 2, 2007)

ok man. now lets get ready to kick these unwanted ***** out of my comp.

BEFORE u read on, please pardon my emotional language.... ( including some strong language). im trying my best not to be emotional... 

i am providing as much information as possible. so please help me.... thanks in advance!

_______________________________________________________

DAMN! after i downloaded a keygen, i got a damn trojan.... man that sux. shouldnt have done it.... 

now i really dunno WAT to do with the trojan in my comp now.  

SYMPTOMS
1. i cannot open some programs like mIRC ( very safe. no virus etc )

However, i still can do the following
1. surf the web ( to seek help here!!! )
2. use virus scanners and such
3. boot up normally

_________________________________________________________

*here is my hijackTHIS! log *

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 9:12:23 AM, on 9/3/2007
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\soundman.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\taskmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\Andrew\Desktop\New Folder\HiJackThis_v2.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://global.acer.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = fol.singnet.com.sg:8080
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost, 127.0.0.1
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] soundman.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe" -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Clean Traces - C:\Program Files\DAP\Privacy Package\dapcleanerie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\Program Files\DAP\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &all with DAP - C:\Program Files\DAP\dapextie2.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\bin\npjpi150_05.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\bin\npjpi150_05.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://global.acer.com/
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (CDownloadCtrl Object) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.3.6.108.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} - http://software-dl.real.com/01dde8b8e8c542b81a02/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {A8F2B9BD-A6A0-486A-9744-18920D898429} (ScorchPlugin Class) - http://www.sibelius.com/download/software/win/ActiveXPlugin.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{52E8D235-64BC-4379-91BD-2D8EE9150502}: NameServer = 165.21.83.88,165.21.100.88
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe

--
End of file - 4785 bytes

i have tried the following methods.

1. I used KILLBOX to delete the bloody files on reboot. i received this error

PendingFileRenameOperations has been removed by external process!

2. using file shredder to rip the files into pieces. but it is in used coz it is loaded in the memory=(

3. hijackthis. it doesnt clear them even though i fixed it.

INFORMATION THAT HIJACKTHIS! provided on the following FILES

Detailed information on item

Files specified in the AppInit_DLLs Registry value are loaded very early in Windows startup and stay in memory until system shutdown.
This way of loading a .dll hardly ever used, *except by trojans*.

The WinLogon Notify Registry subkeys load dll files into memory at about the same point in the boot process. Keeping them loaded into memory until the session ends. Apart from several Windows system components, the programs VX2, ABetterInternet and Look2Me use this Registry key.

Since both methods ensure the dll file stays loaded in the memory the entire time, fixing this won't help if the dll puts back the Registry value or key immediately. In such cases, the use of "delete file on reboot" function or Killbox is recommended to first delete the file.

(Action taken for AppInit_DLLs: Registry value is cleared, but not deleted.)
(Action taken for Winlogon Notify: Registry key is deleted.)

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION

In the process manager tab, when i end the process svchost, i received the automated shutdown.

u know, the common exploit years ago by MSBLAST.worm.

__________________________________________________________

================================================

i found about this combofix software. it did provide some help. here is the log. hope that it provides u help too to aid in ur investigation

ComboFix 07-08-30.3 - "Andrew" 2007-09-02 9:49:21.1 - FAT32x86 
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600.0.1252.1.1033.18.80 [GMT 8:00]
* Created a new restore point

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

C:\WINDOWS\cookies.ini
C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\WinAntiSpyware2007FreeInstall.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\6600.exe
C:\windows\system32\applog
C:\windows\system32\applog\MKMODULE.LGC
C:\WINDOWS\system32\byxwvsq.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ckbaslax.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\command.pif
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dnpwxtak.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\emxkerwq.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\gfeqgvro.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hggghhh.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hjkkj.bak1
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hjkkj.bak2
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hjkkj.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hjkkj.ini2
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hjkkj.tmp
C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkkjh.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\katxwpnd.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\orvgqefg.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\pqyicsbq.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qbsciyqp.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qhxkknxr.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qsddqelv.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qwrekxme.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\xalsabkc.ini

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Drivers/Services )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

-------\LEGACY_DOMAINSERVICE

((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2007-08-02 to 2007-09-02 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

2007-09-02 09:45 61,952 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\nircmd.exe
2007-09-02 08:31 d-------- C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\APPLIC~1\U3
2007-09-02 07:47 d-------- C:\WINDOWS\system32\Kaspersky Lab
2007-09-02 07:47 d-------- C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\Kaspersky Lab
2007-09-01 23:02 d-------- C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2007-09-01 23:00 d-------- C:\Program Files\Safer Networking
2007-09-01 22:15 105,492 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ovlbhngo.exe
2007-09-01 22:08 d-------- C:\Program Files\mIRC
2007-09-01 21:33 d-------- C:\DOCUME~1\Dad\APPLIC~1\MSN6
2007-09-01 21:33 d-------- C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\MSN6
2007-09-01 09:03 d--hs---- C:\FOUND.048
2007-08-31 15:05 d--hs---- C:\FOUND.047
2007-08-30 20:25 26,056 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\hamachi.sys
2007-08-28 15:56 d--hs---- C:\FOUND.046
2007-08-27 20:30 d--hs---- C:\FOUND.045
2007-08-27 16:24 d-------- C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\APPLIC~1\XnView
2007-08-24 00:22 d--hs---- C:\FOUND.044
2007-08-22 11:28 d--hs---- C:\FOUND.043
2007-08-20 14:35 d-------- C:\Program Files\Hamachi
2007-08-19 19:24 d-------- C:\WINDOWS\LogFiles
2007-08-17 07:46 d--hs---- C:\FOUND.042
2007-08-16 15:45 d--hs---- C:\FOUND.041
2007-08-16 13:09 d--hs---- C:\FOUND.040
2007-08-15 17:59 d--hs---- C:\FOUND.039
2007-08-14 15:04 d--hs---- C:\FOUND.038
2007-08-12 09:12 d--hs---- C:\FOUND.037
2007-08-11 19:02 d--hs---- C:\FOUND.036
2007-08-11 17:32 d--hs---- C:\FOUND.035
2007-08-11 08:56 d--hs---- C:\FOUND.034
2007-08-09 14:32 d-------- C:\Program Files\Eidos Interactive
2007-08-09 12:48 d-------- C:\Downloads
2007-08-08 08:08 d--hs---- C:\FOUND.033
2007-08-07 15:54 d--hs---- C:\FOUND.032
2007-08-05 16:32 d--hs---- C:\FOUND.031
2007-08-05 13:17 d-------- C:\Program Files\Sibelius Software
2007-08-05 13:17 d-------- C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\APPLIC~1\Sibelius Software
2007-08-03 13:07 d--hs---- C:\FOUND.030
2007-08-02 16:55 d-------- C:\Program Files\Steam
2007-08-02 15:55 d--hs---- C:\FOUND.029

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

2085-08-10 08:17 --------- d-------- C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\Trymedia
2023-08-19 19:11 --------- d-------- C:\DOCUME~1\ANDREW\APPLIC~1\Hamachi
2007-09-02 09:53 136 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ALCICH.DAT
2007-07-29 12:14 98304 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\CmdLineExt.dll
2007-07-29 09:10 50688 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbhelp2.dll
2007-07-29 09:10 --------- d-------- C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\TEMP
2007-07-29 09:09 --------- d-------- C:\Program Files\DAP
2007-07-27 15:11 --------- d-------- C:\Program Files\Total Video Converter
2007-07-17 22:53 --------- d-------- C:\DOCUME~1\ANDREW\APPLIC~1\Apple Computer
2007-07-17 22:47 --------- d-------- C:\Program Files\QuickTime
2007-07-17 22:47 --------- d-------- C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\Apple Computer
2007-07-17 22:46 --------- d-------- C:\Program Files\Apple Software Update
2007-07-17 22:46 --------- d-------- C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\Apple
2007-07-08 14:29 --------- d-------- C:\DOCUME~1\MADELINE\APPLIC~1\Google
2007-06-12 16:21 278528 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\livesnth.dll

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"NvCplDaemon"="NvQTwk" []
"SoundMan"="soundman.exe" [2001-05-29 17:02 C:\WINDOWS\soundman.exe]
"TkBellExe"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" [2007-06-01 10:23]
"QuickTime Task"="C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" [2007-06-29 06:24]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\bin\jusched.exe" [2005-08-26 18:14]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"MsnMsgr"="C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.exe" [2007-01-19 12:54]
"Steam"="C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe" [2007-08-10 20:38]
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe" [2001-08-18 12:00]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\AcerGoto]
C:\WINDOWS\System32\AcerGoto.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ccApp]
"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\KernelFaultCheck]
%systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\MSMSGS]
"C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\SSC_UserPrompt]
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\UsrPrmpt.exe

R1 dcswap;dcswap;\??\C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\dcswap.sys
R1 oreans32;oreans32;\??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\oreans32.sys
R3 WBMSA;Winbond Memory Stick Storage (MS) Device Driver - A;C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\WBMSA.SYS

**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.1061 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2007-09-02 09:54:54
Windows 5.1.2600 FAT NTAPI

detected NTDLL code modification:
ZwOpenFile

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0

**************************************************************************

Completion time: 2007-09-02 9:55:34 - machine was rebooted
C:\ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt ... 2007-09-02 09:55

--- E O F ---

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ok afterall, i still know that therers the win32.virut virus here in my comp as i still cannot run my favourite mIRC client =(

so please help me to get rid of all the infections. thankyou!


----------



## xia0pr1nce (Sep 2, 2007)

Another solution i tried

i was recommended by some guy from another forum to try tthe free kaspersky online scanner. so here are the results


WARNING! below is a very very long scan log of a whooping 749 files infected.  its so long, that i have to post it in 2 posts. the log was originally has 63374 characters. but only 30000 characters are allowed.

Sunday, September 02, 2007 9:04:59 AM
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, (Build 2600)
Kaspersky Online Scanner version: 5.0.93.0
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database last update: 2/09/2007
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database records: 402384

Scan Settings 
Scan using the following antivirus database extended 
Scan Archives true 
Scan Mail Bases true

Scan Target Critical Areas 
C:\WINDOWS
C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\LOCALS~1\Temp\

Scan Statistics 
Total number of scanned objects 13660 
Number of viruses found 7 
Number of infected objects 749 
Number of suspicious objects 0 
Duration of the scan process 00:16:43

Infected Object Name Virus Name Last Action 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\system.LOG Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\software.LOG Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\default.LOG Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SAM.LOG Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SECURITY.LOG Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temp\pft74~tmp\Reader\AcroRd32.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temp\pft74~tmp\Setup.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temp\pft74~tmp\_ISDel.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Cookies\index.dat Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SysEvent.Evt Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\AppEvent.Evt Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SecEvent.Evt Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\DEFAULT Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SECURITY Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SOFTWARE Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SYSTEM Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SAM Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\CNMSM5i.EXE Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\CNMSD5i.EXE Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\CNMSQ5i.EXE Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\CNMPV5i.EXE Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\canoni455f205\CNMSM5i.EXE Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\canoni455f205\CNMSD5i.EXE Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\canoni455f205\CNMSQ5i.EXE Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\canoni455f205\CNMPV5i.EXE Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\mofcomp.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\scrcons.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wbemtest.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\winmgmt.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiadap.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\OBJECTS.DATA Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\INDEX.BTR Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\npp\nppagent.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\admin.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\ahui.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\author.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\cfgwiz.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\odbcad32.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\odbcconf.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\unregmp2.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\accwiz.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\actmovie.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\agentsvr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\fp98sadm.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\fp98swin.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\fpcount.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\fpremadm.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\alg.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\arp.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\at.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\atmadm.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\attrib.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\bckgzm.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\bootok.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\bootvrfy.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\cplexe.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\cacls.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\calc.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\cb32.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\change.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\charmap.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\chglogon.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\chgport.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\chgusr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\chkdsk.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\chkrzm.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\chkntfs.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\cidaemon.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\cisvc.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\ckcnv.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\cmdl32.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\cmd.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\cleanmgr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\clipbrd.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\clipsrv.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\sdbinst.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\cmmon32.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\sfc.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\cmstp.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\compact.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\comp.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\shtml.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\conf.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\comrepl.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\comrereg.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\conime.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\cprofile.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\sysocmgr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\control.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\convert.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\cscript.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\tcptest.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\ctfmon.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\twunk_32.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\ddeshare.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\dcomcnfg.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\defrag.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\winlogon.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\dfrgfat.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\dfrgntfs.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\dialer.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\diantz.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\diskpart.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\diskperf.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\mplayer2.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\dlimport.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\fsutil.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\ftp.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\dllhost.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\fxsclnt.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\dllhst3g.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\fxscover.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\dmadmin.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\fxssend.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\fxssvc.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\grpconv.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\helpctr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\helphost.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\help.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\hh.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\dmremote.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\helpsvc.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\hostname.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\hrtzzm.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\icwconn1.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\doskey.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\icwconn2.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\ie4uinit.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\icwrmind.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\icwtutor.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\iexplore.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\iexpress.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\imapi.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\inetwiz.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\ipconfig.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\ipsec6.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\ipv6.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\drwtsn32.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\ipxroute.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\isignup.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\dumprep.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\dvdupgrd.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\esentutl.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\eudcedit.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\eventvwr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\evntcmd.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\evntwin.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\expand.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\imjpdct.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\imjprw.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\explorer.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\imjpuex.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\extrac32.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\imjputy.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\fc.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\find.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\label.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\findstr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\finger.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\lnkstub.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\fixmapi.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\lights.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\flattemp.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\logoff.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\locator.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\lodctr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\logonui.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\logon.scr Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\fontview.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\forcedos.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\lpq.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\lpr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\imjpinst.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\lsass.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\fpadmcgi.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\magnify.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\makecab.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\freecell.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\msoobe.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\mspaint.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\mstsc.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\msswchx.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\mstinit.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\migisol.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\migload.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\migregdb.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\migwiz.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\migwiz_a.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\muisetup.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\narrator.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\nbtstat.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\nddeapir.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\mmc.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\net.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\net1.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\netdde.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\netstat.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\netsh.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\mnmsrvc.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\mobsync.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\nppagent.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\notepad.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\notiflag.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\nslookup.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\mofcomp.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\mountvol.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\ntsd.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\moviemk.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\mplay32.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\mpnotify.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\ntvdm.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\mrinfo.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\oemig50.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\osuninst.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\osk.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\oobebaln.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\packager.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\pentnt.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\pathping.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\perfmon.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\ping.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\pinball.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\ping6.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\msconfig.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\print.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\progman.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\proquota.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\msdtc.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\qappsrv.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\query.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\quser.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\qprocess.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\qwinsta.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\msg.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\rcp.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\rasautou.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\rasdial.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\rasphone.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\mshearts.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\mshta.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\rcimlby.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\rdpclip.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\rdsaddin.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\regedit.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\rdshost.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\recover.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\reg.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\register.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\regsvr32.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\regedt32.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\regini.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\regwiz.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\msiexec.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\replace.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\EXCH_regtrace.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\msimn.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\rexec.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\reset.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\route.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\rsm.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\msinfo32.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\routemon.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\msiregmv.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\rsh.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\rstrui.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\rsvp.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\rsmui.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\rsmsink.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\runas.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\rtcshare.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\rundll32.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\runonce.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\rvsezm.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\rwinsta.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\sapisvr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\savedump.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\ssflwbox.scr Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\ssmarque.scr Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\sc.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\ssmypics.scr Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\ssmyst.scr Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\sspipes.scr Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\ssstars.scr Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\sstext3d.scr Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\stimon.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\scardsvr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\svchost.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\subst.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\syncapp.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\syskey.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\scrcons.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\systray.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\taskman.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\taskmgr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\tcmsetup.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\scrnsave.scr Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\tcpsvcs.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\telnet.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\tftp.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\tourstrt.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\tracert.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\tscupgrd.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\tscon.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\tracert6.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\tsprof.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\tsshutdn.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\tsdiscon.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\tskill.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\services.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\sessmgr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\sethc.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\setup.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\setup50.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\unlodctr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\unsecapp.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\uploadm.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\setup_wm.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\upnpcont.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\ups.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\utilman.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\userinit.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\shadow.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\verifier.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\vssadmin.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\vssvc.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\w32tm.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\wab.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\wb32.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\wabmig.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\shmgrate.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\shrpubw.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\wbemtest.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\shutdown.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\shvlzm.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\wextract.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\wiaacmgr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\sigverif.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\winmsd.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\skeys.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped


----------



## xia0pr1nce (Sep 2, 2007)

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\winhlp32.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\winhstb.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\winmgmt.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\winmine.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\winver.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\smi2smir.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\wmiadap.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\smlogsvc.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\wmiapsrv.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\wmplayer.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\wmiprvse.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\sndrec32.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\sndvol32.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\snmp.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\wmpstub.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\snmptrap.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\wordpad.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\wpabaln.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\write.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\wpnpinst.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\sol.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\wscript.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\sort.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\spider.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\xcopy.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\wuauclt.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\spoolsv.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\wupdmgr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\zclientm.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\imjpmig.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\imjpdsvr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\imjpdadm.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\imepadsv.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\srdiag.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\imkrinst.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\imekrmig.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\pintlphr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\imscinst.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\ss3dfo.scr Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\ssbezier.scr Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\tintlphr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\tintsetp.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\cintsetp.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\dplaysvr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\dpnsvr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\dpvsetup.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\dxdiag.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\logagent.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\oobe\oobebaln.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\oobe\msoobe.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\usmt\migload.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\usmt\migwiz.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\usmt\migwiz_a.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\PINTLPHR.EXE Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\IMSCINST.EXE Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\CINTLGNT\CINTSETP.EXE Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTLPHR.EXE Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntvdm.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ahui.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ie4uinit.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\regsvr32.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\imapi.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipconfig.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\net.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\net1.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\defrag.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dfrgfat.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dfrgntfs.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\findstr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\logon.scr Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\sort.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\winver.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\logonui.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\actmovie.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\alg.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\arp.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\at.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\atmadm.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\attrib.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\bootok.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\bootvrfy.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\cacls.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\chkdsk.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\chkntfs.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ckcnv.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\cleanmgr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\cliconfg.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\clipsrv.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmdl32.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmmon32.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmstp.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\comp.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\compact.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\conime.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\control.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\convert.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxdiag.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddeshare.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\diantz.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dplaysvr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\diskpart.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\diskperf.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhst3g.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmadmin.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmremote.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\doskey.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpnsvr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpvsetup.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\drwtsn32.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dumprep.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dvdplay.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dvdupgrd.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\esentutl.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\eudcedit.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\eventvwr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\expand.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\extrac32.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\fc.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\find.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\finger.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\fixmapi.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\fontview.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\forcedos.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\fsutil.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ftp.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\grpconv.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\help.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\netsetup.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\hostname.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\iexpress.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipsec6.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipv6.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipxroute.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\label.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\lights.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\locator.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\lodctr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\lpq.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\lpr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\magnify.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\makecab.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmc.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\mobsync.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\mountvol.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\mpnotify.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\mrinfo.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshta.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\msswchx.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\narrator.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\nbtstat.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\nddeapir.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\netdde.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\netsh.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\netstat.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\nslookup.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntsd.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcad32.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcconf.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\osk.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\packager.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\pathping.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfmon.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ping.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ping6.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\print.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\progman.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\proquota.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasautou.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasdial.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasphone.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\rcimlby.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\rcp.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\recover.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\reg.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\regedt32.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\regwiz.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\replace.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\rexec.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\route.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\routemon.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsh.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsm.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsmsink.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsmui.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvp.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\rtcshare.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\runas.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\runonce.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\savedump.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\sc.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\scardsvr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\scrnsave.scr Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\sdbinst.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\sethc.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\setup.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\sfc.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\shmgrate.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\shrpubw.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\shutdown.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\sigverif.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\skeys.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\smlogsvc.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ss3dfo.scr Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssbezier.scr Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssflwbox.scr Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssmarque.scr Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssmyst.scr Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssmypics.scr Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\sspipes.scr Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssstars.scr Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstext3d.scr Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\stimon.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\subst.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\syncapp.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\syskey.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\sysocmgr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\systray.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskman.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcmsetup.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpsvcs.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\telnet.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\tftp.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\tracert.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\tracert6.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\unlodctr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\upnpcont.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ups.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\utilman.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\verifier.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\vssadmin.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\vssvc.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\w32tm.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wextract.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiaacmgr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\winhlp32.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\winmsd.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\logagent.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpstub.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wpabaln.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wpnpinst.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscript.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wupdmgr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\xcopy.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\migpwd.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\lnkstub.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\pentnt.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrmlnka.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrprbda.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrshuta.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\osuninst.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ACERGOTO.EXE Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\tourstart.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkkjh.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.fp skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\java.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\clspack.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\jdbgmgr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\javaw.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\javaws.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\jview.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wjview.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\h323log.txt Object is locked skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\Com\comrepl.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\Com\comrereg.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dcomcnfg.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtc.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\logoff.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\msg.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\qappsrv.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\qprocess.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\qwinsta.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\rdpclip.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\regini.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\rwinsta.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\shadow.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\tscon.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\tsdiscon.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\tsshutdn.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\tskill.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\tscupgrd.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped


----------



## xia0pr1nce (Sep 2, 2007)

C:\WINDOWS\system32\sessmgr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\rdshost.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\rdsaddin.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\reset.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstsc.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\freecell.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshearts.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\winmine.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\sol.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\spider.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\calc.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\charmap.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxdllreg.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\clipbrd.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\mspaint.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\mplay32.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\sndrec32.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\sndvol32.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\accwiz.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\write.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\DivXsm.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstinit.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\mnmsrvc.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\byxwvsq.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.jp skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\Restore\rstrui.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\Restore\srdiag.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\hggghhh.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.jp skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Shockwave 10\UNWISE.EXE Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Shockwave 10\SwInit.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\AsUninst.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\WISPTIS.EXE Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\CNMCP5i.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Online Scanner\kavuninstall.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ovlbhngo.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\inf\unregmp2.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\Help\SBSI\SETUP.EXE Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\Help\SBSI\SETUP\SETUP.EXE Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\Help\SBSI\SETUP\_ISDEL.EXE Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\Help\SBSI\SETUP\DBMERGE\DBMERGE.EXE Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\Help\SBSI\Training\orun32.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\Help\SBSI\Training\ounins32_s.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\msagent\agentsvr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\Temp\alcupd.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\Temp\soundman.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\Debug\PASSWD.LOG Object is locked skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\Debug\oakley.log Object is locked skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\ime\imjp8_1\cplexe.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\ime\imjp8_1\imjpdct.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\ime\imjp8_1\imjprw.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\ime\imjp8_1\imjpuex.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\ime\imjp8_1\imjputy.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\ime\imjp8_1\imjpinst.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\ime\imjp8_1\imjpmig.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\ime\imjp8_1\imjpdsvr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\ime\imjp8_1\imjpdadm.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\ime\imkr6_1\imkrinst.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\ime\imkr6_1\imekrmig.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\ime\shared\imepadsv.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\regedit.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\hh.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\twunk_32.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\winhlp32.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\LAUNCHAP.EXE Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\POWERCFG.EXE Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\CSWAP\ACERGOTO.EXE Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\CSWAP\SETUP.EXE Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\IsUninst.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\NOTEPAD.EXE Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\TASKMAN.EXE Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Binaries\HelpCtr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Binaries\HelpHost.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Binaries\HelpSvc.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Binaries\msconfig.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Binaries\notiflag.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\UploadLB\Binaries\UploadM.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\WinAntiSpyware2007FreeInstall.exe Infected: not-a-virusownloader.Win32.WinFixer.o skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\SchedLgU.Txt Object is locked skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\alcrmv.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\alcupd.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\soundman.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\Installer\{350C97B0-3D7C-4EE8-BAA9-00BCB3D54227}\places.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\Installer\{91120409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\xlicons.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\Installer\{91120409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\wordicon.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\Installer\{91120409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\misc.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\Installer\{91120409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\pptico.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\Installer\{91120409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\cagicon.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\Installer\{91120409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\outicon.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\I455\uninstall.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\BJPSUNST.EXE Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\setdebug.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\War3Unin.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\RegisteredPackages\{44BBA855-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}\dplaysvr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\RegisteredPackages\{44BBA855-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}\dpnsvr.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\RegisteredPackages\{44BBA855-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}\dpvsetup.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\RegisteredPackages\{44BBA855-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}\dxdiag.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\RegisteredPackages\{44BBA855-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}\dxdllreg.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\ST5UNST.EXE Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\FLV Player\uninstall.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\LOCALS~1\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for Lancraft.zip\lancraft.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\LOCALS~1\Temp\Temporary Directory 2 for Lancraft.zip\lancraft.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\LOCALS~1\Temp\~rnsetup\defenc.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\LOCALS~1\Temp\~rnsetup\fixrjb.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\LOCALS~1\Temp\~rnsetup\PLAYERFILES\realjbox.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\LOCALS~1\Temp\~rnsetup\PLAYERFILES\rphelperapp.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\LOCALS~1\Temp\~rnsetup\RNADMIN\RealOneMessageCenter.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\LOCALS~1\Temp\~rnsetup\TEMP\setreg.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\LOCALS~1\Temp\~rnsetup\TWC\theweatherchannel_stubreal.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\LOCALS~1\Temp\~rnsetup\UPDATE\upgrdhlp.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\LOCALS~1\Temp\EBU15.EXE Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\LOCALS~1\Temp\EBU5.EXE Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\LOCALS~1\Temp\EBU1C.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\LOCALS~1\Temp\EBU1F.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\LOCALS~1\Temp\EBU25.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\LOCALS~1\Temp\EBU2F.EXE Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\LOCALS~1\Temp\EBUE.EXE Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\LOCALS~1\Temp\war3_Install.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\LOCALS~1\Temp\Hitman\Setup.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\LOCALS~1\Temp\Hitman\_ISDel.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\LOCALS~1\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for pftwin.zip\testports.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.n skipped 

C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\LOCALS~1\Temp\GUQF296\keygen.exe Infected: Virus.Win32.Virut.m skipped 

C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\LOCALS~1\Temp\nxwrdeom.exe Infected: Trojan.Win32.Agent.bck skipped 

C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\LOCALS~1\Temp\roodqgyo.exe Infected: Trojan.Win32.Agent.bck skipped 

C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\LOCALS~1\Temp\hmymnywp.exe Infected: Trojan.Win32.Agent.bck skipped 

C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\LOCALS~1\Temp\jkgplfpp.exe Infected: Trojan.Win32.Agent.bck skipped 

C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\LOCALS~1\Temp\lrtpcgxr.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Tiny.id skipped 

C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\LOCALS~1\Temp\anrstycg.exe Infected: Trojan.Win32.Agent.bck skipped 

C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\LOCALS~1\Temp\bvketrbe.exe Infected: Trojan.Win32.Agent.bck skipped 

C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\LOCALS~1\Temp\aaotqxac.exe Infected: Trojan.Win32.Agent.bck skipped 

C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\LOCALS~1\Temp\bwnskauh.exe Infected: Trojan.Win32.Agent.bck skipped 

C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\LOCALS~1\Temp\qliydieb.exe Infected: Trojan.Win32.Agent.bck skipped 

C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\LOCALS~1\Temp\oeciikdi.exe Infected: Trojan.Win32.Agent.bck skipped 

C:\DOCUME~1\Andrew\LOCALS~1\Temp\ajscyexk.exe Infected: Trojan.Win32.Agent.bck skipped 

====================================

my apologies if this report has strained your eyes.

as u see, i am now at my wits end. i got w unwanted barnastic crap and i really need your help so we can together, steamroll it into pancake!!!


----------

